# Warning Signs



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it true that in Spain you need to display the red/white warning signs if your carrying bikes on the back.. I knew it was compulsory for Italy but not Spain

Any thoughts any one


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yes you are suppose to. and with anything that is behind the rear lights. 

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You also need 2, not one, incident warning triangles .

G


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> You also need 2, not one, incident warning triangles .
> 
> G


Please explain why, I have never taken 2 warning triangles, where does it say I need 2.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > You also need 2, not one, incident warning triangles .
> ...


From the AA website:

Compulsory equipment in Spain:
• Spare tyre - or tyre repair kit and the equipment to change the tyre
• Spare bulb kit - and the tools to fit them
• Warning triangle - one warning triangle compulsory for foreign registered vehicles but carrying two is recommended as, in an accident/breakdown situation; local officials may impose a fine if only one is produced
• Reflective jacket - The wearing of reflectorised jacket/waistcoat compulsory if driver and/or passenger(s) exits vehicle which is immobilised on the carriageway of all motorways and main or busy roads. However, it is not mandatory to carry a reflectorised jacket in the vehicle and Spanish police cannot fine a foreign motorist who does not carry one. Be aware as Car Hire Companies are not under legal obligation to supply them to persons hiring vehicles, so often don't.

Hope that helps!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Re warning triangles...

Warning triangle is compulsory. One only is required for non-Spanish registered vehicles. Two required for Spanish vehicles, but to avoid difficulties with the police we recommend two triangles should be carried.

Taken from..

http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-spain.htm

...so two seems to be good advice.

pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have always carried a tiangle, and always will, but carrying 2 on a just in case I feel is a little OTT, what are these people who advise use going to come up with next, a 2nd spare wheel ??

If its the law I don't have a problem complying, if its not the law, then there is no need, is there ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I 'spose that depends on how good you are at Spanish!

I wouldn't want to enter into a discussion about it with a gun-carrying Guardia who is about to get out his notebook.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I have always carried a tiangle, and always will, but carrying 2 on a just in case I feel is a little OTT, what are these people who advise use going to come up with next, a 2nd spare wheel ??
> 
> If its the law I don't have a problem complying, if its not the law, then there is no need, is there ?


Up to you really but for the small cost of another triangle I don't see what the problem is myself.

Pete


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with most of the previous posts - one update - spare light bulbs no longer compulsory from Jan 09 - due to many vehicles now fitted with lights that can only be replaced with specialist equipment (ie at a garage)

Most important to carry the right documents - Rag. Ins and DE/Lic and a reflective jacket for all passengers - 

One person was fined here for getting out of the car to get documents from the boot without wearing a reflective jacket after they were requested by the police.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pippin said:


> I 'spose that depends on how good you are at Spanish!


Fluent, have to use it for work as well, so that souldn't be too much of a hassle.

I understand where people are coming from its only a 5er for a triangle, but if its not the law, then there should be no need to have 2.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Please explain why, I have never taken 2 warning triangles, where does it say I need 2.


Do all the above answers satisfy ? If not then I suggest you google RAC, Caravan Club, AA and a host of others. Not my rules, merely my attempt to be helpful.

AS Tony above says, it is not compulsary for foreign registered vehicles to _carry _ a reflective jacket in the car and you can't be fined for not doing so but....try moving one inch outside the car without it !

There's another little oddity re warning triangles in Italy. You are only compelled to put them out " if it is safe for you to do so". If you have to endanger your life on a busy motorway to display them then don't do it.



steco1958 said:


> but if its not the law, then there should be no need to have 2.


It's not the law to have reflective jackets in UK either but I reckon anyone stepping outt of their car onto a dark road or busy motorway without one is a complete idiot.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

¡ Enhorabuena !

¡ Hablo poquito de la idioma, pero no me gusto mantener con las Guardias !


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Find this last posting hard to believe. I'm sure a solicitor would be able to get you off under such circumstances. I also live in Spain and it would be quite difficult to put on a reflective jacket in my Seat Ibiza. The officer would have to wait a fair while for me to do it. Not an issue for me in any case as vehicle docs are inside the vehicle.

The two triangle law by the way does make sense when you see them used at night time. Few roads have lights in Spain and there is often a middle lane for traffic in both directions to overtake (obviously not at the same time) - so being able to see the reflection of a triangle acts as a warning that someone has broken down in the direction in which you are traveling. Does this make any sense? Hope so. It does actually help. 

Word of warning for anyone visiting Spain over the winter period... word on the street is that local Guardia are under pressure to 'contribute' towards their costs. Apparently they are issuing fines for 'offences' that would previously have been ignored. Don't know how true it is but be careful, just in case.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

socialista said:


> Find this last posting hard to believe..


See (correct at July 2009)

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/spain.pdf

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Going back to mondo's original question.....



mondo33 said:


> Is it true that in Spain you need to display the red/white warning signs if your carrying bikes on the back.. I knew it was compulsory for Italy but not Spain
> 
> Any thoughts any one


I agree about Italy but can anyone show where it says anything about Red/white diagonal plates for Spain?

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't see the problem with having 2 as it is quite sensible.
I have broken down with a truck on a hairpin bend on the old N121A (Irun to Pampalona) and the Red Caps actually put a warning triangle out at the front and rear of my truck.
Just carry two as I do.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> I agree about Italy but can anyone show where it says anything about Red/white diagonal plates for Spain?


I've seen it while googling for the above -see either Caravan club or RAC advice - spain and board specifically mentioned.

No time to look now...

G


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

peejay said:


> I agree about Italy but can anyone show where it says anything about Red/white diagonal plates for Spain?


Peejay, I just looked up the Spanish law which says you must have a V20 warning sign for projecting loads. When I looked up the spec of the V20 it's the aluminium reflective version of the red and white diagonal stripes board. By the way there's a limit on how much the load can project but a couple of bikes will always be within the limit on a MH.

The ref. is Royal Decree 1428/2003 of 21st Nov., Chapter II, Section 2, Article 15, para 10. So there!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pippin said:


> ¡ Enhorabuena !
> 
> ¡ Hablo poquito de la idioma, pero no me gusto mantener con las Guardias !


Lets be honest you don't argue with them, you mealy put your point then do exactly what they say


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

captmike said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about Italy but can anyone show where it says anything about Red/white diagonal plates for Spain?
> ...


thanks Mike

I had got as far as the law but finding out what the V20 was had me stumped. It's interesting that it is the aluminium (expensive!) version that is required. I'd bought that version before visiting Italy because I had been shown the law that made it the only type that was legal. Of course I was the only one that didn't use the plastic one :?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I am in the middle of reviewing the 'Legal requirements Abroad' 'member Motorhome Guide' but I thought that you might be interested in a preliminary update.

The following is an extract that shows what equipment is needed for which country:

*Fluorescent jackets *. (with a CE 471 mark):
Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Croatia, Czech Republic, Finland, France, Hungary, Italy, Luxembourg, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain (not a requirement to have one but one must be worn if leaving a vehicle on a motorway or other busy road), Turkey,

*Spare bulb set*:
Andorra, Croatia, Czech Republic, Slovakia,

*Warning triangle *(with a CE mark) 
2 advised in Spain, Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Norway, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia (two if towing a trailer), Switzerland, Turkey,

*First aid kit*- to DIN 13 164:
Austria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Estonia, Greece, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Slovakia, 
Turkey,

*Diagonally striped square rear marker board*for projecting loads:
Italy and Spain

*Fluorescent jackets *. (with a CE 471 mark):

*Fire extinguisher*: 
Estonia, Greece, Latvia, Lithuania,

Two *Wheel chocks*: 
Estonia,


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cronkle said:


> Two *Wheel chocks*:
> Estonia,


I wonder if these are left over from the Trabant days....!

G


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thought Germany also needed first aid kit and fire extinguisher.

Didn't think France needed stickers for foreign vehicles.

Derek


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

camper69 said:


> Thought Germany also needed first aid kit and fire extinguisher.
> 
> Didn't think France needed stickers for foreign vehicles.
> 
> Derek


The German requirements are only for German registered vehicles (took me by surprise as well).

I think the story about the French stickers is still unfolding so if anyone has more up to date information than came up on a thread on here recently I would be pleased to hear about it.


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I always have a red/white rectangular on my bike rack regardless of which country I'm in and regardless of having the bikes on or not..but looking at this looks like I'll have to buy a metal Aluminium one or maybe suffer the wrath of the Guardia Civil/Policia Local etc....still it's only a fiver or so ...suppose it's better than a !FINE"


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cronkle said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Germany also needed first aid kit and fire extinguisher.
> ...


Speed stickers are NOT required for British registered vehicles travelling in France


----------

